# Incubation Temps Determine Sex In Thick Tailed Geckos



## Gibblore (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi just curious if anyone has played with different temps to see hatch times & sex ratio of thick tailed geckos?

Going by Keeping Australian Geckos By Rob Porter In the species list page 61. It say's that incubator temp's 27 - 29 degrees cel. & a hatching time of 60 to 70 days.

I have 4 clutches in my incubator at moment. I have my incubator set on 26 degrees cel. 

The first clutch has been in there for 76 days both eggs look like they should hatch any day now so will keep posted on hatching date.

I have Females ready to lay again soon, I will be incubating these eggs in a different incubator at 27 degrees cel.

I will be monitoring my results from this probaly just from shere bordom & Interest. And will keep posting my finds to this thread.

If anyone else has constrictive input please feel free to add to this thread.


----------



## animush (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't really have anything informative to add, however I would be interested in seeing your results over the next few clutches, perhaps 26 right through to 30 increasing by 1 for each clutch and see just what comes out of the eggs? I know temp does determine sex in some gecko species.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 3, 2011)

I would interested to c how u go as I have a pair of thickys with a clutch in the incubator plz keep us posted thanx


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 3, 2011)

I will keep updates on progress but will take awhile for eggs to hatch and hatchies to reach a sexable size cheers guys


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 8, 2011)

At 76 day's 26c one egg had collapsed and other looked like it was about to expolde. At day 80 I cut the collapsed egg opened to find this

Pretty sure it dyed trying to get out of egg but not certant.






At day 81 I found this




One perfect hatchie milli


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 8, 2011)

grats hehehe sooo cute


----------



## Smithers (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry about the DOA  Congrats on your first hatchie to pop Shannon, keep us posted on the subsequent hatchie dates,temps etc


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Brett, Its all a learning curve this is only my second season keeping breeding gecko's. Yep as soon as i have an update it will be up here.

---------- Post added 08-Jan-11 at 05:29 PM ----------

I just candled the remaining egg from the next clutch layed buy a yearling female 30/10/10 incubation temp 26c one egg went bad 2 weeks in from fungus. But this egg is 70 days old now & I can see a baby gecko in there so we will see how much longer till it comes out.


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok Didn't have to wait long Day 71 temp 26c



There are 2 more clutches in the incubator at 26c both eggs in each are still fine both of these were layed on 14/12/2010 so still a bit of a wait for those to hatch.

That's 2 clutches were I have lost 1 egg thru incubation and 1 egg has hatched.

There was a 10 day difference between hatch times at same temp of thse 2 clutches.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 9, 2011)

Good one Shannon,..your becoming a pro at this. Like the banding of white dots neat.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 9, 2011)

very pretty have u got any hypos at all?


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys not pro yet Brett lol. Yea gemrock I have hypo's as well.


----------



## HILDY (Jan 9, 2011)

Ive had 2 clutches of thicky hatch so far, keeped at 29c first clutch both hatched at 53 days, second clutch one hatched at 53 days and 2days later when the other still hadnt hatched i pipped the egg.


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 9, 2011)

HILDY said:


> Ive had 2 clutches of thicky hatch so far, keeped at 29c first clutch both hatched at 53 days, second clutch one hatched at 53 days and 2days later when the other still hadnt hatched i pipped the egg.



Thanks for the contribution, Thats cool 3 degree's warmer and they hatched nearly 30 days sooner than one of my clutches. will you be keeping them untill they can be sexed?


----------



## HILDY (Jan 9, 2011)

first clutch is already sold to a mate, so i will be still able to find out what they turn out to be. second clutch still looking for a home.


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 9, 2011)

If you do find out post on the thread thanks Hildy


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 9, 2011)

Is there any evidence of TSD in Australian lizards? Turtle and croc eggs are subject to TSD but are any lizards too?


----------



## HILDY (Jan 9, 2011)

Not sure, i remembering reading something about leopard geckos, with more chances of females at higher temps.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Is there any evidence of TSD in Australian lizards? Turtle and croc eggs are subject to TSD but are any lizards too?


 
There was some work done on Jacky Lizards that showed they were TSD.


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 9, 2011)

This will take a few years to finsh what i have started with this, But I hope to find out


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 9, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> This will take a few years to finsh what i have started with this, But I hope to find out


 
Keep going, it's interesting.
You will need many replicated to draw any conclusions. Good work.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 9, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Keep going, it's interesting.
> You will need many replicated to draw any conclusions. Good work.


 
Real interesting mate I look forward to checking these out & sharing info in the near future...........


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 11, 2011)

Just checked Incubator and another thick tail has hatched I will work out hatching time ect and post soon


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 11, 2011)

grats


----------



## Smithers (Feb 11, 2011)

Onya Shannon,...Will do the same on my lot to compare. Might only get one pos two clutches this yr...who knows. Just chucked the first sluggo's out,...mould after 2 weeks. 

The hypo x het pairing clutch should be layed soon,...I found the female that held onto them for 3 months layed when temps got to 30+ on those hot days. So I have cranked the laying tub up a few degrees to around 30 in hot end and 24 cold end. 

Good luck on your clutches mate. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok number 3 came out after 59 days at 26deg cel. The first two hatchies are going strong.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice banding on that one


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 11, 2011)

Possibly a few long term breeders on the gecko forum that may be able to give you input.
I'm sure danny brown has probably taken a few notes in his time breeding also.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 11, 2011)

Cheers Brett and Gem, 3 more Are due out over the few days so expect more pics

Some pics of hatchies taken tonight




Here's the rest







It has been interesting to see so far there has been a huge difference in hatching times at 26 deg cel still more to hatch!!


----------



## HILDY (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey mate, since i last posted two more clutches have hatched one at 51 days and one at only 49 days, temp was still at 29c.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 14, 2011)

HILDY said:


> Hey mate, since i last posted two more clutches have hatched one at 51 days and one at only 49 days, temp was still at 29c.



Thanks for the update I find this very interesting and carn't wait till next season. Any Pics of your Hatchies?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 14, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Is there any evidence of TSD in Australian lizards? Turtle and croc eggs are subject to TSD but are any lizards too?


 Quite a few dragons are few articles on google if your interested.


----------



## HILDY (Feb 14, 2011)

Not the best pic, but these are the ones that hatched this morning.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Shannon, They're the new Super Blue ThickTail Morph 

Nice bubs mate,

Edit,...Making fun on the word Super being used on another thread n they sortta have a bluey tinge


----------



## PeteDarwin (Feb 14, 2011)

might find this interesting if you haven't already read it - http://glasgowgecko.co.uk/Articles/viets.pdf

Temperature‐dependent sex determination in the leopard gecko, Eublepharis macularius


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 14, 2011)

PeteDarwin said:


> might find this interesting if you haven't already read it - http://glasgowgecko.co.uk/Articles/viets.pdf
> 
> Temperature‐dependent sex determination in the leopard gecko, Eublepharis macularius



I haven't yet but will now thanks for the link


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 19, 2011)

Just checked the incubator and another has hatched from different clutch at 66 days. There is still on egg left to hatch from each clutch layed on the 14/12/2010 out of four eggs 1 @ 59 days 1 @ 66 days waiting on 2 eggs to hatch.

I will get pics of new arrival soon and post


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 19, 2011)

wow so many bubs  its pretty interesting to see the different hatch dates


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 19, 2011)

#4 Hatchie I just checked the other egg in this clutch and has collapsed so fingers crossed it show show soon


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 19, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> #4 Hatchie I just checked the other egg in this clutch and has collapsed so fingers crossed it show show soon
> 
> View attachment 186931
> View attachment 186932


 Nice one Gibbs,
Just curious what is the substrate in the picture?


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 19, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Nice one Gibbs,
> Just curious what is the substrate in the picture?



Coca peat & sand mixed @ 50/50 ratio, (my daughter helped with that batch i think she favours the sand maybe 75/25 on that one lol)


----------



## dadaman (Feb 19, 2011)

I noticed you use Perlite. Do you find it better than vermiculite?


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 19, 2011)

dadaman said:


> I noticed you use Perlite. Do you find it better than vermiculite?


`

Yes I have had 100% hatch rate with my leaf tails and very good sucess with the thick tails. I was useing vermiculite last season and had no luck eggs would go moldy within a week but this was aslo due to infertile eggs, my first egg hatched in perlite so i haven't tryed and thing else since.


----------

